# Banana split for the wife.



## Binford 6100 (Jun 10, 2021)

Wife said one day, I wouldn't mind a banana split.

So I made her one a few days later and surprised her!

No return favor needed.







Then about a month later she gave birth to my second little girl so I made her one again!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2021)

I just added another notch to my belt. That's terrific looking. Nice job

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 10, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I just added another notch to my belt. That's terrific looking. Nice job
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Nothing beats a old fashioned banana split!
It little more work in the store to find the exact things you need, but it's worth it!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 10, 2021)

Not a big ice cream eater, but man oh man those look like smile-makers!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 10, 2021)

Looks delicious


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2021)

EXCELLENT!!!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 11, 2021)

That looks delicious Al!


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 11, 2021)

Haven't had a true banana split in many years .  Looks fantastic.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 14, 2021)

I eat ice cream 4 or 5 times a week, year round, but haven't had a banana split in decades.  After seeing yours, I figure it's about time to rectify that!!
Gary


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 14, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> I eat ice cream 4 or 5 times a week, year round, but haven't had a banana split in decades.  After seeing yours, I figure it's about time to rectify that!!
> Gary


I know right? Something that is really easy to make, but no one's seems to do it at home!


----------



## bill1 (Jun 14, 2021)

A Banana Split is definitely a classic, and that's no BS.  
Personally I'd rather keep the 3 sauces and the 3 ice cream flavors separated so along with 2 more choices of banana or not, that's 18 different "partial" banana splits to eat...lot's of ways to keep the wife happy.  But I guess that's what's called a "sundae" in the business.  

Another ice cream tip is to keep an eye out for Mango Habanero ice cream at Walmart.  A pretty-good vanilla base with a spicy mango sherbet mixed in.  A delightful splash of cold followed by hot in every bite.  Delightful!


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2021)

What a great treat of a classic! Big like!


----------



## savedbygrace (Aug 21, 2021)

Yum. Congratulations on the baby even though I’m a little late.


----------

